# Anchovy,Garlic,Evoo, Spread TNT



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2012)

Serve this yummy appy on tiny  toast rounds. I like the small round baguette. C ut about 16 slices more can be made and double the ingredients for the spread. use 2 cans of oil packed anchovies,  save the oil from the anchovies.if they are to salty for you cover with water and soak  for 10 min. Drain and pat dry on and with paper towels. mince the anchovies with  the saved oil add 2-1/2 Tab. good quality red wine vinegar, 4-5 cloves crushed garlic,and 3-4 Tab. of fresh chopped parsley spread over the toast and  put under broiler til just warm.serve. Enjoy, An icy cold Rose is great with this I like an icy cold sparkling  white wine. This spread needs to be a coarse chopped one.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a can of anchovies begging to be used...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a can of anchovies begging to be used...


You'll be glad ya used them.  I love anything with anchovies.  
ma


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2012)

If you have any left it is good as a coating on those tiny little red potatoes after they have been boiled skin on, serve warm.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have any left it is good as a coating on those tiny little red potatoes after they have been boiled skin on, serve warm.


Thanks Aunt Bea, I'll give that a try. It sounds great.
kades


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice idea and sounds savory.  We would rather serve this then cucumber sandwiches.

Another one copied into our recipe library.  Thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

The potato idea sounds good, too Aunt Bea!  Thanks!  The best way for me to not share good food with Shrek is to add anchovies...


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have any left it is good as a coating on those tiny little red potatoes after they have been boiled skin on, serve warm.



That should also be great on Brazed Herb Crusted Crack Potatoes I would think. 

Heck I think it would be great just licking off my fingers.


Thanks kadesma and Aunt Bea.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Nice idea and sounds savory.  We would rather serve this then cucumber sandwiches.
> 
> Another one copied into our recipe library.  Thanks



really?  I love tiny cucumber sammies with a touch of pepper jelly on top... But I love the anchovy ones much more.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The potato idea sounds good, too Aunt Bea!  Thanks!  The best way for me to not share good food with Shrek is to add anchovies...


Want me to find ya more recipes with anchovies???  Like my aunts cream cheese dip? I have lots. Ahhh poor shrekkie
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> That should also be great on Brazed Herb Crusted Crack Potatoes I would think.
> 
> Heck I think it would be great just licking off my fingers.
> 
> ...



Welcome Friend.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 2, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Want me to find ya more recipes with anchovies???  Like my aunts cream cheese dip? I have lots. Ahhh poor shrekkie
> ma




Oh yes, please!  I usually just eat them out of the can, when Shrek is asleep, he says he can still smell them.  If he liked anchovies I would be glad to share


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, please!  I usually just eat them out of the can, when Shrek is asleep, he says he can still smell them.  If he liked anchovies I would be glad to share


Right, I'll buy that
ma 
the recipes are going to come...
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

PF to get you started.
I block 8 oz. soft cream cheese. add 2 cloves crushed garlic, several dashes of Worchestershire sauce mix altogether andserve withpotato chips. so yummy and makes a nice dip for a paarthy I don't tell them what's in it just say it's Beecies dip.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yum!  I can do that and I have 2 pounds of cream cheese to use!


----------



## Zagut (Jun 3, 2012)

Anchovies and Garlic.
What's not to love? 
Time to fire up the toaster.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

Zagut said:


> Anchovies and Garlic.
> What's not to love?
> Time to fire up the toaster.


Way to go Zag..Hope you like. I'm addicted.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

PF a Bagna Cauda is wonderful  with veggies but if you like small oysters that are grilled add some of the Bagna Cauda to each one, heaven...When I make garlic bread just for me, I add anchovies to the melting butter and smoosh some anchovies along with the crushed garlic and a little red pepper flakes makes the bread yummy I put it under the broiler til its golden  or you can add an anchovey fillet over the top of some sliced bread you've browned and added  chopped tomatoe, basil and fresh mozz to
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going to have to go buy more anchovies!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to have to go buy more anchovies!  Thanks, Ma!


Welcome sweetie.
ma


----------

